# There is no DP.



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Seriously.

It's not a disease. It's a state of mind. Period.

It happens when we get SO absorbed with ourselves that we don't know anything else. And the brain says "Fine. You love yourself so much? I'll GIVE you yourself to think about, ALL day."

Yes, your mind is just giving you what you wanted. Total absorption with YOU.

You probably got what you wanted a little too much as a kid. But not what you needed.

In real life, there are other people. With wants and needs, just like you. You might have met them before, but you were really afraid because you didn't know how to deal with other people.

All you have to do is ask for help. Ask the universe for someone trustworthy to teach you how to live. How to be a friend. How to do all those simple things that you were supposed to learn and didn't.

Try this today: Call up someone you love. For at least five minutes, let the conversation be about them. Ask them how they are doing, etc. Try to remember everything they said. Write it down if you need to. This is not about getting out of self ("self-help" is such a detrimental term!). It's seriously about them. Maybe next week, call back and follow up on what you wrote down.

Just a thought. Not recovery, but just a thought. And if you realize that the above exercise is NOT recovery, but you did it anyway without challenging it, you are so unbelievably on your way back to health.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Excuse you.

Dp is not caused by self absorbtion. It's effects may feel or look like it, but that's not what it is.

Yes you should get out and be social and do things for others, but taking care of yourself also involves to some extent puting yourself first, and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> Excuse you.
> 
> Dp is not caused by self absorbtion. It's effects may feel or look like it, but that's not what it is.
> 
> Yes you should get out and be social and do things for others, but taking care of yourself also involves to some extent puting yourself first, and that's not a bad thing.


I agree. It's amazing how pompous and ignorant some people are.


----------



## jsbecket (Sep 28, 2012)

I agree. It is a state of mind. It's disruption of our brain natural cognitive pattern. One of the causes is the self obssession but it's not the only one. Rather I belive dp, as well as anxiety disorder is kept alive by a bad routine of bad habits that we do every day.

Smoking, drinking, not sleeping enough, self obsessing, mind chatter, bad diet, sedentarism, just to name a few obvious ones are things that prevent our brain to regain its natural cognitive pattern.

I always use the fractured leg metaphore: when you have a fractured leg, the way to mend it is to follow a certain routine each day by wearing a splint, taking medication, keeping horizontal position and afterwards follow a physio reahabilitation program; if you don;t do this routine, your leg will not mend. The same thing with your brain. No healing routine, no healing. Simple as that


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

DP is loss of self period and a disconnect from your emotions ... you don't put other people first that is being a CODEPENDANT it's a safety thing ... as fearless said it's about taking back your personal power and defending yourself then your real self can come out of hiding


----------

